# Sargent PSU 2007 Units Battery Charger



## hottub (Apr 21, 2008)

I have fitted a Varta 220a/h battery to my 2005 Autotrail and I don't think the inbuilt charger is fully charging it. I leave it on mains hook up on my drive when not in use but it only gets to about 13.8V instead of 14.4v. if I disconnect and charge with my mains charger I get full charge. 

I have been told that a Ctek unit would be a good investment but what I would like to know is can I just fit it or do I need to disconnect the one in the Sargent PSU. I was hoping I could just run the two together. Also I don't think you can get at the charger as its built in the unit. The unit works fine as it has just been tested by Sargent after the on/off switch failed.

Any thoughts please.

thanks

Ian


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

13.80V is fine, you don't need to go to 14.40V which will cause it to gas.

If the charger goes to 14.40V then reduces to 13.80V that's fine also, 13.80V is a good safe float voltage where the battery can be left on charge for long periods.

Peter


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,

The PSU2007 does have a fixed voltage charger at 13.8v which should be capable of charging and maintaining your battery but our newer products do include a multi-stage charger which does allow the battery to be topped up completely by raising the bulk charge voltage to 14.4v. 

It is possible to use the PSU2007 charger for the day to day running of the motorhome and if you are concerned, periodically you could use a stand alone charger which raises the voltage to 14.4v, in the same way your alternator will do when you run the engine for a period.

If you do want to run a separate charger then simply turn off the built in charger using the charger on/off switch on the PSU and connect the separate charger directly to the battery.

Regards

Craig


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I for one wish that every other company were half as good as the guys at Sargent are for customer service.

Simply the best !!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I for one wish that every other company were half as good as the guys at Sargent are for customer service.
> 
> Simply the best !!


There are very few that are up there with Sargent,


----------

